# Just completed my first Crosscut Sled!



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

I will admit it took me about 8 hours to finally get this right, but it cuts square and true. I had to mill my own T-slot runners. I planed the runners down, used my table saw to cut the slot on each side like a lap joint.

Once done, the sled would slide pretty good, but seem to drag a bit. a quick shot of some silicone did the trick and it can be pushed with barely a finger on it.

To test it out, I took a piece of straight plywood and set it against the fence, made a cut and flipped the left piece over and both halves fit snuggly together with zero gap.

Picture does not show the completed stop block on the all thread.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks good to me!:yes:


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a really nice sled, Cory! I'll be working on mine over the next few days. I just finished an edge-sled to give me a straight edge on crooked boards. Man, it works like a beauty.

Any tips on getting the fence perfectly aligned? Other than time and patience?


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, I was very happy to have this turn out well and work as it should.

Demo, as far as making it accurate, the things I found to be pretty important are as follows:

1. Make sure your blade is parallel to your miter slots, which most decent table saws should be.

2. Make sure your runners are as close to a perfect fit as possible, ensuring no slop when you push the sled forward.

3. When you first mount the front fence, only use 1 screw to secure iit and while the sled is in place, square up the saw blade with the fence, clamp it down and flip it over for the remaining screws. 

The plans I used for this are here: http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...cuts-with-a-table-saw-sled/Step-By-Step#step1

Excellent plans and diagrams, made it really easy.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

wow, I have sled envy


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's going to serve you well, and look good doing it. 

Rob


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful sled.Now just get in the habit of positioning your hands in the same place aall the time.dont want to come thru the near side and,well you know!


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have never had a sled before you will be amazed how much easier your life just got!!! 

That one looks really nice too! Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Good job!*

Cory, Looks like a fine fabrication. 

I have and use several sleds for different applications. The first photo shows the sled I use for cross cutting long stock. You will notice the extra width to the left for supporting the long boards. Behind that leaning against the wall is a sled for wider cuts, up to 28" and is shown with the 45 degree miter attachment. The other photo shows the small sled I use for making tenons and have other attachments for dovetails and miter splines.

Cory, I don't mean to be critical but after making and using table saw sleds for the past forty years I would like to make some suggestions to others thinking of building sleds. 

1. I would center the highest part of the fence over the saw kerf.

2. To avoid getting it too heavy. I would not use particle board or mdf. I'd use good cabinet quality 1/2" plywood for the bottom. These are tools I use daily and always moving on and off the saw and for me weight is important.

3. There is no need to notch your guides into the "T" slots on a crosscut sled. Again this is for convenience of getting it on and off the saw. Also there is less chance of binding or sticking. I do have my small tenon sled notched for the "T" so it won't raise up when cutting tenons.

4. I cut a small rabbet on the bottom inside edge of the fence which gives the sawdust somewhere to go when I'm trying to cut my workpiece tight to the fence. 

5. I keep then very simple but as accurate as possible. I cut a shallow dado to lock the hardwood guides in place. I do not make then adjustable. I start with a tight fit and slowly remove material from the guides with a rabbet plane or sanding block until it slide freely without any slop. Johnson's wax applied to the sled and saw table aids in the sliding. If it gets out of adjustment it's mostly from wear and tear and I just toss it and build a new one, only takes about an hour or less.

Hope someone finds this helpful, Bret


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Cory, Looks like a fine fabrication.
> 
> I have and use several sleds for different applications. The first photo shows the sled I use for cross cutting long stock. You will notice the extra width to the left for supporting the long boards. Behind that leaning against the wall is a sled for wider cuts, up to 28" and is shown with the 45 degree miter attachment. The other photo shows the small sled I use for making tenons and have other attachments for dovetails and miter splines.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses.

Bret, 

Points well taken. I learned a good bit while building this one and used the materials the plan called for. The sled is a little heavy, but not really bothersome for me. I figured pressed particle shelving was good in that it is very straight, flat and smooth.

As for the handle, I will probably center the next one, but seemed safer to have it off to the right, something about my hand traveling over the blade was kind of eerie for me. :laughing:

As for the T slots, the T's on my miter slots are only 1 1/2" long at 2 spots along each slot. If I didn't notch them, then I would have had to make the rails a lot thinner than the width of the slot and it would be very sloppy when pushing the sled, I tried that route.

I do like the idea of cutting the slot on the bottom of the fence to allow sawdust a place to move to, I will most likely take my fence off and do just that!

Thanks for the pointers, I will keep them in mind when I make my extended sled in the next couple of weeks.

Cory


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for taking my comments in a positive nature, You are most welcome.

Brret


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Great sleds and advice! Thanks guys!

A sled makes all the difference, especially if you've not used one before.

I did have to tweak the oak runners on mine a hair after relocating from Albuquerque, NM to St. Paul, MN. They have a little thing up here called humidity!


----------

